# Temp monitoring ?



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all, I have my system overclocked and stable @3.4, the problem I have is that with the p5k premium I cannot monitor the nb & bs temps. I have everest, core temp and pc probe 2, with my old board (that I fried, asus blitz formula) pc probe showed these temps. Now with everest and pc probe only the mother board temp shows, even the bios only shows the motherboard temp. So question is - is there any other software that would be able to monitor the nb & sb temps as I am slightly concern what temps they are at an overclock of 3.4

Thanks in advance

rangersmith


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Forgot to subscribe to thread ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If there isn't a sensor in the chipset to monitor temps on those locations no there nothing to read to give you those temps.


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, thought so, do you think I have reason for concern, or if the motherboard temp is ok should I be happy with this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Overclocked I think I would want to ensure good airflow over both if possible an extra case fan (you may already have that covered).


----------



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeap all covered, thanks. Been keeping an eye on the NB by touch and it feels really cool, so think all is ok. Rig running really smooth @ 3.4, man I love this chip it rocks.


----------

